
Hack Design Teaches Design To Hackers - bavidar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/hack-design-teaches-design-to-hackers-has-already-signed-up-over-20k-developers/
======
sami36
The focus on "design" these days in nearing meme territory. Design has always
been important, What's exactly new ?

~~~
loganfrederick
Design has always been important, but what has changed on the web is the
technologies for creating designs on the web. They are continuing to evolve,
but changes thus far in Javascript, AJAX, Flash, HTML5, CSS, and other
technologies has enabled website creators to push the boundaries of design
online.

------
sritch
I think the problem is that people think you can "teach design". Knowing how
to use the tools isn't hard in the slightest, if you don't have good taste
then it's impossible to ever design something that looks good to the general
eye. Knowing how to use Photoshop or HTML/CSS is like knowing how to use a
pencil - it doesn't make you an artist. I'm not saying this is a waste of
time, but design isn't something you just teach.

------
hnriot
It's all guys??? That seems like a very atypical group of designers.

~~~
Hansi
Good point. I generally don't care about the whole 'we must have women too'
perspective but considering the number of people involved it seems surprising
that not a single one is included?

------
suyash
Another Article TechCrunch stole/copied from HN. That is why I don't read
anything but HN.

~~~
hnriot
But hn is starting to look like yesterday's digg? invariably the top stories
on digg make it to tomorrow's hackernews. I think it's unfair to say TC stole
from hn. tech news just does the rounds..

